# African Pouched Rat Registry



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There is now a database of Pouched Rats (c.gambianus & c.emini only) kept in the UK.

Please could you help us to complete the Registry by letting us know of any keepers or breeders you may know of.

Alternatively, keepers can contact us via the website:

www.africanpouchedrat.com 


Many thanks :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

good idea!!! get these little(big) ratties on the up!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Great stuff! I'm on there :no1::2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck with your new Pouchie Registry :2thumb:

Nice to see people looking forward & keeping track of an animlas genetic history & maintaining a healthy gene pool.

Maybe someone could so something similar for Skunks in the UK :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Joe, yes Matt just got to add your email address but I am flipping between the new APRR website and the EKF forum! eek!

And Ken, couldnt agree more. :notworthy: Big job that though, hence we want to start recording pouchies nice and early while there aren't many breeders.

I mean, to figure out a registry for the skunks over here, it would take someone who is a bit of a perfectionist, who has experience in a bit of detective work (bit of a 'miss marple'), researching etc... oh! what about an ex BBC researcher?!:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Great stuff! I'm on there :no1::2thumb:


 
OK, your email is on : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Thanks Joe, yes Matt just got to add your email address but I am flipping between the new APRR website and the EKF forum! eek!
> 
> And Ken, couldnt agree more. :notworthy: Big job that though, hence we want to start recording pouchies nice and early while there aren't many breeders.
> 
> ...


 
Bit of a tall order to find someone with all those skills dont ya think?? I assume the person would also need lots of spare time to dedicate to such a mammoth task :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Bit of a tall order to find someone with all those skills dont ya think?? I assume the person would also need lots of spare time to dedicate to such a mammoth task :lol2:


aha! yes! but if such a person say, raised baby birds for example, when said baby birds 'flew the nest' that person would surely be at a loose end? What with raising baby birds being so time consuming and all...

:no1:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Great new site, yet again Pouchie :no1::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> Great new site, yet again Pouchie :no1::2thumb:: victory:


 
Thanks:blush:

I have been busy! phew!:whip:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

you have indeed! i think this is a great idea, but to do this for skunks would be a nightmare! lol.... suppose it could be done though with alot of time and patience


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

how much do these sel for ? im wanting one lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

hopper said:


> how much do these sel for ? im wanting one lol


Circa £200 : victory:


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Circa £200 : victory:


WOW ill have 5 lol if i was rich i would love a few of them :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

hopper said:


> WOW ill have 5 lol if i was rich i would love a few of them :flrt:


 
I have 5 and I am by no means rich :lol2:


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I have 5 and I am by no means rich :lol2:


oops :lol2: sorry


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

hopper said:


> oops :lol2: sorry


Thats ok. I am just one of those crazy people who spends every dime and every second on their tribe. Sure I'm not the only one :whistling2:

Hope you get a pouched rat one day :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Hope you get a pouched rat one day :flrt:


Hope I manage to get one too one day :lol2:

Have just been on the yahoo pouchie forums to advertise the new site, might even get someone like Andras again :2thumb:

I am sitting here with a shoulder rat at present. When I went up to feed the boys, there was a scuffle and Romeo is a wuss, so he is now here with me at the pooter :lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a great idea Pouchie! I'll register Ben on it :no1:

I'm sure he'd be willing to volunteer for some stud duties, once he's a big boy...:whistling2:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Got one! a real bruiser of a thing and as smart as a button. I must admit he is one of the most remarkable creatures ever to have owned me! Great site by the way.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pecks. 

Lets have a photo of yours then! :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I think this can be un-stickied now as people have had plenty of chance to see it . . 

Thankyou for sticking it tho mods:2thumb::no1:


----------

